# 02 F350 8' Fisher in Epping NH available...



## jfalkingham

Hi,

looking for contract work for business or residential applications in the Epping NH area. Clean dependable truck, new 8' fisher plow ready.

Give me (Jeff) a call on my cell 617-794-3410 if you are looking for someone.


----------



## mrplowdude

looking for drivers/subs southern NH 

look for this post in this section by Sonh
he is in epping and looking for guys


----------



## mikelawtown

jfalkingham did u just get a truck? just wondering if u got yours at portsmouth used car center


----------



## jfalkingham

nope, got the truck last year, plow is new this year 

I got mine at another dealer...

-Jeff


----------



## jfalkingham

> looking for drivers/subs southern NH
> 
> look for this post in this section by Sonh
> he is in epping and looking for guys


I'm going over to see him in the morning. Hopefully he has some work still available, otherwise it is driveways this season.

Looked into plowing for town, they wanted me to carry general liability in their name. At the rates they pay, and to have insurance for myself with the town as a co-insured it really is not worth it. The rates go up when I tried to add the town to my policy.


----------



## Detroitdan

Perhaps that is why Epping has the most fouled up highway department I've ever seen. Or maybe it's because they have different contractors doing it every year. The year before last was the only time they ever did a good job in my neighborhood. Guy from Brentwood was doing it with a 1-ton, did an awesome job. before that they used an ancient Chevy 3/4 ton and would not get there until the next day. Ever watch a 3/4 plow a cul-de-sac with 18 inches of snow? I got home from work one night dragging the undercarriage of a 4x4 in 18 inches of unplowed snow! I was pretty angry because there is no reason for it. No way emergency vehicles could get to my house if I had a fire or a medical emergency. Now they are using a 10 wheeler to plow my cul-de-sac. That's just ********, the truck is so big and the circle is so small that he cant keep the plow where he is driving, so we end up with tire tracks in the grass and about a six foot wide plowed area that may or may not be road. On average I clean up 10 to 20 feet from my mailbox because they cant make the turn and get any closer. Thats better than them getting too close and taking it out I guess.
I did a little sub work for Fremont highway, they had the absolute best system in place. Big trucks on big roads, medium trucks on medium roads and little trucks for intersections and cul-de-sacs. Everybody knew their area and everything got done fast. The timing for salting and scraping was very crucial, you never saw salt getting plowed off before it had a chance to work like some places.


----------



## jfalkingham

Are you putting an ad in carriage towne news? You want to get together for residential accounts?


----------



## Detroitdan

yeah, I was thinking Carriage towne, since Raymond or Eppin dont have their own paper anymore. I'm going to try to stay in Epping/Fremont/Raymond to keep a nice closeroute. with all the new construction in this area I dont think it will be a problem. I would be interested in getting together for res work,I have a backup driver for my truck for when I am at work, but I dont have anybody for a backup with a truck. I used to trade back and forth with a buddy but hes out of it now. Right now I'm scrambling to get my new (old) plow truck in good working order before snow flies. Just finishing up the brake overhaul now, all thats left really is to check the front end, hope its okay. Soon as its all ready I'll run an ad and maybe put up some flyers. What have you heard for going prices in this area? Keep in touch, I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## jfalkingham

Sounds good -

Problem with carriage towne news is they put your ad in 26 papers, which is great, but I don't want to plow in Amesbury. It runs about $320 for a 6 line ad.

I tried to PM you, but did not have access. Send me a note to [email protected] if you want to try to split some accounts.

-Jeff


----------



## Detroitdan

did you get my email? I dont have Microsoft so I had to transfer the address to yahoo, hope I didnt mix it up. I dont know whats wrong with PM, I got one from somebody else.


----------



## jfalkingham

Hey there - no email, send again or give me a call...


----------



## Detroitdan

tried PM, after I wrote a long note it wouldnt let me send it to you. So I tried that email address again. Hope you get it. You could try me at [email protected]. My cell phone is broken right now, wont take a charge, hope to get it fixed early this week.


----------

